# Acheter 1 ipad aux USA



## abram (19 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir si je peux acheter 1 ipad 3G aux USA. La vente est-elle liée à un abonnement avec ATT comme pour l'iphone ? Pourrais-je l'utiliser en France avec une carte micro-sim de chez nous ?
Merci


----------



## momo-fr (19 Septembre 2011)

A ce que j'en sais, tu peux en acheter une sans problème, note bien que le prix est HT, c'est donc l'état dans lequel tu l'achètes qui conditionne son montant.

Pour la 3G c'est vendu sans abonnement ni carte pré-payé, et ça marche ici sans souci avec une puce 3G française.

Vérifie si l'alimentation comporte un adaptateur Europe, sinon il faut en acheter un en plus.

Enfin, la garantie doit normalement fonctionner ici en Europe.

Si tu passes la douane sans souci (plutôt facile normalement) cela peut être intéressant, si tu dois payer les droits de douanes + l'adaptateur pour l'alim ça l'est nettement moins.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Septembre 2011)

Je tient à rappeler que passer la douane sans déclarer ses achats est un délit passible d'une amende et de la confiscation du matériel....


----------



## Chrone (19 Septembre 2011)

Moumou92 tu es mignon


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Septembre 2011)

Je dit simplement qu'il ne faut pas encourager la fraude... Je pense que beaucoup condamnerai le vole à m'arracher d'iphone... Mais se permettent d'encourager les forumeurs à voler l'état... Passer la douane, sans déclarer, ce n'est ni plus ni moins que voler l'état, donc vous et moi...


----------



## Chrone (19 Septembre 2011)

Parce que toi l'état ne te vole pas ? La bonne blague.

On ne l'encourage de rien du tout, il pose une question pour savoir si cela fonctionnera, oui cela fonctionnera, on est pas là pour débattre si c'est bien ou non.

Et pour comparer un vol à l'arraché avec une économie lié au taux de change, il faut être sacrément fort.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Septembre 2011)

Fiozo a dit:


> Et pour comparer un vol à l'arraché avec une économie lié au taux de change, il faut être sacrément fort.



Je ne parle pas du taux de change, mais de la fraude qui consiste à"oublier" de payer la TVA à l'état français... Oui, meme si Ca peut te paraitre dérisoire, Ca reste du vol... Tout comme un vol à l'arraché...

Quand aux taxes et impôts, ce n'est pas le sujet, mais si tu considères que l'état te vole en te prélevant, pose toi la question si ces impôts ne couvrent pas l'entretien des routes que tu utilisent, l'assurance chomageque tu es content d'avoir, les remboursements médicaux qui te permettent de te soigner... Et j'en passe... Le fait de frauder la TVA prive un peu plus tout un chacun de ces avantages, à moyen -long terme...

Alors au lieu d'être égoïste et penser à avoir son iPad un peu moins cher, si on commençait par penser un peu plus à la communauté (surtout en respectant les lois)...


----------



## RomanoPingu (20 Septembre 2011)

ça dérive un peu du sujet là ...
On pourrait aussi jeter un pavé contre les gens qui achetent leurs clopes à l'étranger sans payer la taxe, MAIS, on s'en fou ICI, ce n'est pas le sujet (faire des recherches pour un probleme précis et tomber sur des dérives de sujets, c'est pas cool).

Donc pour résumé, si je ne me trompe pas : oui, acheter un ipad aux USA et le ramener en France doit fonctionner sans soucis (en veillant à avoir un adaptateur pour prise électrique) et en payant la taxe (après, aucun d'entre nous n'ira vérifier chez lui s'il l'a bien fait, quoi qu'il nous dise)


----------



## Gwen (21 Septembre 2011)

Moumou92 a parfaitement raison d'avertir les utilisateurs du forum. Après, ils agissent en connaissance de cause. Quant à lapider les fumeurs/fraudeurs, merci de ne pas me tenter, si cela n'était pas illégal, je le ferais avec plaisir.


----------

